

Color Officially Shut Down - swohns
http://betabeat.com/2012/11/the-startup-god-of-wealth-destruction-color-officially-shut-down/

======
swohns
What exactly was the CEO intimidating people into doing? They didn't do
anything there.

~~~
lucisferre
There's a link [http://betabeat.com/2012/11/color-andrew-witherspoon-bill-
ng...](http://betabeat.com/2012/11/color-andrew-witherspoon-bill-nguyen-glock-
reprisals/)

If it's true it's pretty shocking stuff.

